# Soo



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

West Side AK said:


> Hopefully all this current raging out of the Rapids doesn't suck them all over there... The concrete wall is even underwater in a few spots! Really temping to bring the kayak out there!


Is there more water than normal coming down the river this year?


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can reach the top of the concrete wall from my boat! Up over a foot. They have over 5 gates open and the rapids are whitewater. I'll try to post a couple pics when I cross the bridge today...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice! That means higher water down here than last fall. It has been up quite a bit compared to last year so far.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

from what I found on the DNR website they wrote that odd numbered years are heavier than even numbered years, but enough pinks come to spawn after their first year and during their third year that there are now runs every year.

I got my fingers crossed that is true, last year was my first year up there fishing pink salmon and it was a blast.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

there's plenty to fish every year. You won't have a problem finding them.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to hear, I wasnt planning on fishing for them much but maybe you'll find me hooked up to the wall quite a bit this fall. I dont expect a run like last year but who knows. And the pinks have been running on even years since ive been in the soo in 2008.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

They've been there every year, just not heavy on some. I think we I first started going up there in 1991 they were on odd years, but now heavier on even. Might depend on a big spawning cycle or 2 being better? Not sure, but they'll be there, you can bet on that.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just called last resort... Was the rudes person i have ever talked to. I simply explained that i was looking for a place to stay and a fishing report and boy was that chick rude. I will NEVER stay at that place, and i hope it burns to the ground. Im not normally this mad but i was just up in the soo and it didnt look that great, if i owend a store and someone called looking for a place to stay as well as a fishing report i would be more than happy to help out in any way i could. I hope the lady i spoke to reads this and changes her attitude.

Burgundy


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no affiliation w/ The Last Resort however I have never had a bad experience... In what way were they rude as you are just ranting and not really saying what happened. As far as places up here in the Soo, The Last Resort is on the higher end...

As far as accurate fishing reports... you'd be much better off asking around on here instead of the older woman at the desk...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Just called last resort... Was the rudes person i have ever talked to. I simply explained that i was looking for a place to stay and a fishing report and boy was that chick rude. I will NEVER stay at that place, and i hope it burns to the ground. Im not normally this mad but i was just up in the soo and it didnt look that great, if i owend a store and someone called looking for a place to stay as well as a fishing report i would be more than happy to help out in any way i could. I hope the lady i spoke to reads this and changes her attitude.
> 
> Burgundy


 
You have to remember that the PWT (or what ever it is called now) is in town for the big tourney this weekend and they are full. It is also a tough bite right now for walleye. They must be asked that ? a thousand times a day right now. It's the $100,000 ? I can see the tight lips.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

A lady was short with our our crew there (last resort) last year when the lure we were all using was out of stock on the shelf, we simply asked if there were more in the back, her response was very rude "no everything we have is out here", she seemed annoyed that there were customers in the store during the salmon run, maybe they are loaded and really don't need money to keep their shop open, not sure.

Very strange customer service to me, can't say if it is the same older lady but we left and got lures down the road, I am now trying to order and buy all lures I need so I don't have to stop in there again unless I have to, and I won't be asking any questions.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tnks for confirming, she was being the big B. I was trying to give them business but now I will go elsewhere and for sure will make sure everyone out there knows the poor service she gave out!!!!


Burgundy


----------

